# jetty grouper pt2



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Returned to my "secret" spot today with a little heavier tackle to avoid leaving any "dead" line in the water. a g-loomis 1089 and vs250 with 30ib braid and 60ib flouro wind-on leader. still lost a bunch to the rocks but managed to land a bakers dozen with the heavier tackle. I apologize for the orientation of the fish in the picture, I held him like that for all of 5 seconds for the picture. no fish were injured in the making of this report.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Right on man! Nice gags! What size range are you catching over there?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Freakin' rock star. Awesome catch from the rocks!


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Right on man! Nice gags! What size range are you catching over there?


anywhere from 6ibs to some approaching 30 that I cant get out of the rocks. I never thought id have to use a 2-speed Trinidad 30 for inshore but its looking that way. these guys are all piss and vinegar.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

sling2ling said:


> anywhere from 6ibs to some approaching 30 that I cant get out of the rocks. I never thought id have to use a 2-speed Trinidad 30 for inshore but its looking that way. these guys are all piss and vinegar.


Man, at my grouper hole here in Pensacola, there are a few that rape my 2 speed Talica 20 and bend Eagle Claw 5/0 hooks. Piss and vinegar for sure. Glad they don't taste like it though!

Great catch man!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'll attest to the piss and vinegar part of shallow water grouper. We tangle with some on hard bottom just off the beach on occasion and they're different creatures when hooked in less than 65'. The same grouper that you head stomp in 250' will kick your ass in 50'!


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

johnboatjosh said:


> I'll attest to the piss and vinegar part of shallow water grouper. We tangle with some on hard bottom just off the beach on occasion and they're different creatures when hooked in less than 65'. The same grouper that you head stomp in 250' will kick your ass in 50'!


..how about 13' surrounded by structure?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

To say I'm impressed would be an understatement. Hats off to you my friend...


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

sling2ling said:


> ..how about 13' surrounded by structure?


I can imagine it's a serious battle. good job on whipping them.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This man is on the fish nice groupers bro


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

He has found them, that's for sure


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome ! .....But now









Nice grouper !


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Awesome ! .....But now
> 
> View attachment 423169
> 
> ...




trust me! its no secret, but I just hope anyone who comes out does their homework and brings something they actually have a chance on. 

but Thanks!, that means a lot coming from someone known as "grouper king" haha


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

sling2ling said:


> trust me! its no secret, but I just hope anyone who comes out does their homework and brings something they actually have a chance on.
> 
> but Thanks!, that means a lot coming from someone known as "grouper king" haha


Agreed, no big secret. But you need to be in shape to get to the spot. We should petition the state or county to provide better access. Or maybe not.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I was just kidding around. I live in Baldwin county , and I would have to travel past a lot of good fishing spots to get to yours. Lol. But once again nice gags ! It's awesome when you have a shore spot that you can consistently catch grouper , or even every once and awhile. And yeah light tackle and grouper fishing shouldn't even be in the same sentence. Lol. I don't give my grouper a sporting chance !


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I hope I don't ever land one out of season.........


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

scott44 said:


> I hope I don't ever land one out of season.........


I hear ya ! That's why I don't even fish for them when the season is closed. It just hurts my feelings way too much when I have to turn loose a perfectly good grouper ! Lol.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> I hear ya ! That's why I don't even fish for them when the season is closed. It just hurts my feelings way too much when I have to turn loose a perfectly good grouper ! Lol.


Yeah!...I'm weak and know it,I might decide to go "non compliant". Thats why I don't keep a rifle in the truck either.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> I was just kidding around. I live in Baldwin county , and I would have to travel past a lot of good fishing spots to get to yours. Lol. But once again nice gags ! It's awesome when you have a shore spot that you can consistently catch grouper , or even every once and awhile. And yeah light tackle and grouper fishing shouldn't even be in the same sentence. Lol. I don't give my grouper a sporting chance !


Ill be at the house in Gshores this weekend....Im going to go out on a limb and assume theyre on the Alabama pt jetty as well?....just nod yes or no


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Especially ,after a tropical storm or hurricane !


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

we gotta get out soon. About to blow a gasket over here...


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

What were you using for bait?


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

nice fish man


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*In the Crystal River area, we catch 10 pounders in less than 10 feet.*

Believe me, in shallow water, big Grouper are defnitely tigers. Last year I caught a 15 pounder on a Zara Spook in about 6'. The strike was awesome. Fortunately I was not in my yak. The fish was well away from his hole and I didn't let him get back. I was standing in about 6" of water fishing for Snook. I saw the fish charge the lure so I was ready--for a change. More luck than skill involved, I think.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

What's the bait you use out there?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

FishFighter92 said:


> What's the bait you use out there?


no bait, artificial tsunami swim shads


----------

